# Steering wheel control compatability



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Those of you with aftermarket head units, what did you do to get it to work with the factory steering wheel controls?

I am currently looking at replacing my smurfed factory head unit with a Jensen Heavy Duty head unit, JHD3620B - JENSEN Heavy Duty AM/FM/CD/WB/iPod and SIRIUS Satellite Radio Ready Stereo. It has the NOAA weatherband reception and USB & Aux-in ports I require, using this in combination with this 9 band equalizer Kicker KQ9 Signal Processor Preamplifier with 9-band Equalizer and Crossover at Crutchfield.com. I am somewhat of an audiophile and like my levels just so.

I'm not sure what I have to do to get the reciever to work with the steering wheel controls, *but* I'm pretty sold on this combo right now because of the WX reception. If it absolutely comes down to zero compatibility on the system I want, I'm going to delete the steering wheel controls eek: blasphemy) to get them out of the way.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You'll need one of these:
PAC SWI-PS Steering wheel control interface for Pioneer, Jensen, and Sony at Crutchfield.com


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sweet, I didn't know they were universal fit. That's awesome.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The only thing you lose is the audio readout (volume/station/track/etc.) that exists with the stock stereo on the trip computer display screen.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's fine, I have that disabled already. It was kind of a distraction, IMO.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> That's fine, I have that disabled already. It was kind of a distraction, IMO.


I hate it too, but for no good reason other then its worthless lol


----------

